# Kjaer: trauma contusivo distorsivo al ginocchio.



## admin (1 Dicembre 2021)

Calciomercato.com: per Kjaer trauma contusivo-distorsivo ginocchio sinistro, domani verranno effettuati gli accertamenti del caso


----------



## Walker (1 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Calciomercato.com: per Kjaer trauma contusivo-distorsivo ginocchio sinistro, domani verranno effettuati gli accertamenti del caso


Speriamo, vorrebbe dire che è andata quasi di lusso...


----------



## MissRossonera (1 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Calciomercato.com: per Kjaer trauma contusivo-distorsivo ginocchio sinistro, domani verranno effettuati gli accertamenti del caso


Ormai è un incubo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (1 Dicembre 2021)

sarebbe un miracolo. mai visto uno uscire così e non aver niente di grave.


----------



## Alfabri (1 Dicembre 2021)

Beh non vuol dire niente. Contusivo-distorsivo é la descrizione del meccanismo, nulla vieta che gli siano saltati tutti i legamenti


----------



## Hellscream (1 Dicembre 2021)

Qualsiasi siano i tempi di recupero, fare un 3x come per ogni nostro infortunato


----------



## pazzomania (1 Dicembre 2021)

Alfabri ha scritto:


> Beh non vuol dire niente. Contusivo-distorsivo é la descrizione del meccanismo, nulla vieta che gli siano saltati tutti i legamenti



Va che lo sanno già se il crociato è distrutto 

Speriamo vada tutto bene, baratterei i 3 punti di stasera con una sconfitta


----------



## Love (1 Dicembre 2021)

Speriamo non sia nulla di grave a livello di legamenti altrimenti è brutta...certo che sfortuna...saltano giocatori come niente...e ca.zzo


----------



## 4-3-3 (1 Dicembre 2021)

a me non sono sembrati i legamenti... mi è sembrata una botta fortissima... però boh magari mi sbaglio


----------



## hiei87 (1 Dicembre 2021)

Per come è uscito, mi puzza di stagione finita. Speriamo non sia così. Di certo a gennaio dovremo intervenire sul mercato, e con qualcuno di pronto, non con un ragazzino.


----------



## JoKeR (1 Dicembre 2021)

La sfortuna che aleggia su questa squadra dovrebbe essere studiata nei libri di storia.
Comunque sbaglia Simon partendo inutilmente a razzo, non ce ne era bisogno in alcun modo.
Errore concettuale gravissimo, poi con noi la sfiga ci vede molto bene.. per cui la frittata è servita.
Allucinante, ritiriamo la squadra please.


----------



## mil77 (1 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Calciomercato.com: per Kjaer trauma contusivo-distorsivo ginocchio sinistro, domani verranno effettuati gli accertamenti del caso


Speriamo gli sia solo girato il ginocchio e non ci sia altro


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Calciomercato.com: per Kjaer trauma contusivo-distorsivo ginocchio sinistro, domani verranno effettuati gli accertamenti del caso


Mah, io sinceramente resto pessimista.


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Dicembre 2021)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Per come è uscito, mi puzza di stagione finita. Speriamo non sia così. Di certo a gennaio dovremo intervenire sul mercato, e con qualcuno di pronto, non con un ragazzino.


Sempre positivo…


----------



## David Drills (1 Dicembre 2021)

.


----------



## hiei87 (1 Dicembre 2021)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Sempre positivo…


è uscito in barella, col ghiaccio sul ginocchio. Va bene, sarà una botta, domenica gioca.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (1 Dicembre 2021)

Spero sia solo una distorsione


----------



## David Drills (1 Dicembre 2021)

Comunque sarò cinico, ma meglio a lui che a Tomori.


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Dicembre 2021)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> è uscito in barella, col ghiaccio sul ginocchio. Va bene, sarà una botta, domenica gioca.


Può essere anche una botta. Lo sai benissimo. È altrettanto vero che tu veda sempre tutto nero


----------



## Alessandro Amoruso (1 Dicembre 2021)

.


----------



## 4-3-3 (1 Dicembre 2021)

Comunque contusivo-distorsivo non significa nulla. O è contusivo o distorsivo...


----------



## Blu71 (1 Dicembre 2021)

Siamo proprio fortunati.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (1 Dicembre 2021)

Esce gabbia


----------



## pazzomania (1 Dicembre 2021)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Siamo proprio fortunati.



Siamo proprio (in)fortunati.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (1 Dicembre 2021)

1 minuto....uno stramaledetto minuto era passato dall'inizio della partita !
E poi le tifoserie avversarie dicono che siamo sempre fortunati..

Speriamo non sia niente di grave,non voglio vedere anche lui disponibile solamente a gennaio


----------



## Alfabri (1 Dicembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Va che lo sanno già se il crociato è distrutto
> 
> Speriamo vada tutto bene, baratterei i 3 punti di stasera con una sconfitta


Che lo sappiano é molto probabile, volevo solo dire che questa dichiarazione può voler dire tutto e nulla.


----------



## David Drills (1 Dicembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> 1 minuto....uno stramaledetto minuto era passato dall'inizio della partita !
> E poi le tifoserie avversarie dicono che siamo sempre fortunati..
> 
> Speriamo non sia niente di grave,non voglio vedere anche lui disponibile solamente a gennaio


Di che anno?


----------



## bmb (1 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Calciomercato.com: per Kjaer trauma contusivo-distorsivo ginocchio sinistro, domani verranno effettuati gli accertamenti del caso


Ho tanta paura che ci siano di mezzo i legamenti. In ogni caso nella migliore delle ipotesi ci rivediamo a gennaio.


----------



## Davidoff (1 Dicembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> 1 minuto....uno stramaledetto minuto era passato dall'inizio della partita !
> E poi le tifoserie avversarie dicono che siamo sempre fortunati..
> 
> Speriamo non sia niente di grave,non voglio vedere anche lui disponibile solamente a gennaio


Ma spera di rivederlo a gennaio, da come è uscito io ho pensato subito al peggio...


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Calciomercato.com: per Kjaer trauma contusivo-distorsivo ginocchio sinistro, domani verranno effettuati gli accertamenti del caso


molta paura.


----------



## kYMERA (1 Dicembre 2021)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Può essere anche una botta. Lo sai benissimo. È altrettanto vero che tu veda sempre tutto nero



C'è da dire che Kjaer è anche abbastanza fifone, ad ogni minimo dolore chiede il cambio. Anche se oggi uscendo in barella è stato veramente brutto... dopo un minuto poi.


----------



## emamilan99 (1 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Calciomercato.com: per Kjaer trauma contusivo-distorsivo ginocchio sinistro, domani verranno effettuati gli accertamenti del caso


Calabria, Kjaer, Bennacer, Castillejo, Rebic e Giroud. Spiegatemi come si può pensare di vincere lo scudetto se hai fuori 5 titolari(o semi) ed una riserva e li hai indisponibili non per 1 partita ma per più mesi. Poi vedi l'inter che gioca coi titolari da più di 1 anno..


----------



## uolfetto (1 Dicembre 2021)

Siamo sinceri, ci sono molte possibilità che la stagione sia andata purtroppo. Nel caso a gennaio tocca metterci una pezza. Gli ultimi due mercati di gennaio sono arrivati appunto Kjaer e Tomori, bisognerebbe fare tris...


----------



## Giofa (1 Dicembre 2021)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> Siamo sinceri, ci sono molte possibilità che la stagione sia andata purtroppo. Nel caso a gennaio tocca metterci una pezza. Gli ultimi due mercati di gennaio sono arrivati appunto Kjaer e Tomori, bisognerebbe fare tris...


Temo anche io per un lungo stop, ma non andrei a prendere un altro centrale a meno di trovare un simil tomori, se devo mettere una pezza piuttosto gioco con Fikayo e Kalulu e difesa altissima con gabbia e romagnoli di backup


----------



## David Drills (1 Dicembre 2021)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Temo anche io per un lungo stop, ma non andrei a prendere un altro centrale a meno di trovare un simil tomori, se devo mettere una pezza piuttosto gioco con Fikayo e Kalulu e difesa altissima con gabbia e romagnoli di backup


Però nel caso devi prendere un terzino destro, visto che Florenzi è un jolly e pure inaffidabile.


----------



## Pungiglione (1 Dicembre 2021)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Temo anche io per un lungo stop, ma non andrei a prendere un altro centrale a meno di trovare un simil tomori, se devo mettere una pezza piuttosto gioco con Fikayo e Kalulu e difesa altissima con gabbia e romagnoli di backup


E se per sbaglio mancasse tomori, dove ti presenti con kalulu-romagna???


----------



## mil77 (1 Dicembre 2021)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Calabria, Kjaer, Bennacer, Castillejo, Rebic e Giroud. Spiegatemi come si può pensare di vincere lo scudetto se hai fuori 5 titolari(o semi) ed una riserva e li hai indisponibili non per 1 partita ma per più mesi. Poi vedi l'inter che gioca coi titolari da più di 1 anno..


Nel napoli con fuori già Osimenh e anguissa oggi si sono fatti male Ruiz, Koulibaly e forse Insigne...


----------



## uolfetto (2 Dicembre 2021)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Temo anche io per un lungo stop, ma non andrei a prendere un altro centrale a meno di trovare un simil tomori, se devo mettere una pezza piuttosto gioco con Fikayo e Kalulu e difesa altissima con gabbia e romagnoli di backup


L'ho scritto, tris a gennaio dopo Kjaer e Tomori vuol dire prendere uno di quel livello. Non servono nemmeno soldi (solo l'ingaggio fino a giugno) visto che entrambe le volte sono state dei prestiti. Il sogno sarebbe una operazione in tutto e per tutto identica a quelle due, ci vuole bravura per fare un colpaccio clamoroso.


----------



## corvorossonero (2 Dicembre 2021)

il ginocchio è gonfiato subito, probabile ci sia stato un versamento. Non credo sia una semplice botta purtroppo. Firmerei subito per un ritorno a gennaio.


----------



## Simo98 (2 Dicembre 2021)

Se sta fuori a lungo un centrale verrà preso sicuramente 
Comunque non bisogna perforza sospettare rottura di legamenti o altro, magari torna per inizio/metà febbraio. Speriamo...


----------



## uolfetto (2 Dicembre 2021)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Se sta fuori a lungo un centrale verrà preso sicuramente
> Comunque non bisogna perforza sospettare rottura di legamenti o altro, magari torna per inizio/metà febbraio. Speriamo...


Inoltre non c'è alcun problema a prendere a gennaio uno buono in prestito con obbligo di riscatto perchè sarebbe quello che poi a giugno va a rimpiazzare romagnoli, si tratterebbe solo di anticipare e pagare sei mesi di ingaggio.


----------



## Simo98 (2 Dicembre 2021)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> Inoltre non c'è alcun problema a prendere a gennaio uno buono in prestito con obbligo di riscatto perchè sarebbe quello che poi a giugno va a rimpiazzare romagnoli, si tratterebbe solo di anticipare e pagare sei mesi di ingaggio.


Questo nei nostri sogni, nel progetto della dirigenza c'è il rinnovo del capitano


----------



## uolfetto (2 Dicembre 2021)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Questo nei nostri sogni, nel progetto della dirigenza c'è il rinnovo del capitano


Ne dubito sinceramente, non è nemmeno questione di progetto. Sappiamo le cifre che riescono ad ottenere i giocatori che vanno in scadenza (vedasi Calhanoglu), figurarsi poi quelli di Raiola. La nostra offerta sarà di nemmeno la metà quindi non se ne farà nulla a prescindere dalle volontà o meno.


----------



## sampapot (2 Dicembre 2021)

certo che siamo proprio fortunati.....sarò contento se lo rivedrò a gennaio, ma ho il timore che si tratterà di uno stop più lungo


----------



## Milo (2 Dicembre 2021)

e io che martedì venivo allo stadio per vederti…

spariamo davvero sia distorsione


----------

